# east SJ workouts



## tosa (Aug 23, 2010)

Will be doing repeats on Chaboya, Aborn and loops on Quimby/Clayton/Mt. Pleasant in the coming weeks/months. Planning to work up to Quimby/Mt Ham/backside Mt Ham (and maybe the junction) eventually. Around 8-9min on the short hills. If you'd like to help push each other on the repeats (or have a better idea for training), let me know. Tomorrow will do Chaboya repeats around 9-10am. Sunday Quimby/Mt. Ham slower pace.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Did you join the Strava climbing challenge? Supposedly you get a free water bottle if you do just over 100k feet 6 weeks starting March 15.


----------



## tosa (Aug 23, 2010)

PoorCyclist said:


> Did you join the Strava climbing challenge? Supposedly you get a free water bottle if you do just over 100k feet 6 weeks starting March 15.


That does not seem motivational (at least not to me)!


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

tosa said:


> That does not seem motivational (at least not to me)!


I guess so, repeating Mt Diablo almost 30 times or something like that.
I think that will wear out a cassette and chain just to get a water bottle.


----------

